# Easy spray paint removal.



## TheMonarkMan (Oct 21, 2021)

Recently discovered how to remove spray paint from the fenders on my Shelby and the trick worked amazing! Seen online where a guy used gasoline and it worked! Tried the oven cleaner technique but I think gas works way better! Thought I would share the tip! Happy riding and collecting! Here's a before and after!


----------



## catfish (Oct 21, 2021)

Was there a you tube video? Or did you just rub the gas on with a rag?


----------



## TheMonarkMan (Oct 21, 2021)

What I did was soak a rag and laid it over my fender for about 30 minutes then I started rubbing the wet area lightly until it all rubbed off.


----------



## bikecrazy (Oct 21, 2021)

Super dangerous!


----------



## guzziworksman (Oct 21, 2021)

one cup of vaporized gasoline=3 sticks of dynamite.


----------



## GTs58 (Oct 21, 2021)

All paint is not equal/same. I think you lucked out big time! Nice job, and if I strip another bike I hope I luck out too. I wonder what paint was used on that, most paints aren't bothered that much by gasoline.


----------



## TheMonarkMan (Oct 22, 2021)

GTs58 said:


> All paint is not equal/same. I think you lucked out big time! Nice job, and if I strip another bike I hope I luck out too. I wonder what paint was used on that, most paints aren't bothered that much by gasoline.



I seen a guy do it on a gumby green monark rear carrier with the same amount of luck.


----------



## TheMonarkMan (Oct 22, 2021)

bikecrazy said:


> Super dangerous!



I live dangerously haha


----------



## TheMonarkMan (Oct 22, 2021)

guzziworksman said:


> one cup of vaporized gasoline=3 sticks of dynamite.



Lots of chemicals are dangerous, I was in a well ventilated area


----------



## TheMonarkMan (Oct 22, 2021)

TheMonarkMan said:


> I seen a guy do it on a gumby green monark rear carrier with the same amount of luck.



So success is 2/2 unless anyone has any stories to share where it didn't work out?


----------



## TheMonarkMan (Oct 22, 2021)

GTs58 said:


> All paint is not equal/same. I think you lucked out big time! Nice job, and if I strip another bike I hope I luck out too. I wonder what paint was used on that, most paints aren't bothered that much by gasoline.



I believe OG paint is baked on, spray paint normally doesn't stick as well. Some guys use simple oven clean to strip spray paint. This gasoline was stronger so I didn't have to scrub so hard and starts removing the spray paint and doesn't seem to hurt the orignal paint as long as you don't apply too much pressure with your rag.


----------



## SirMike1983 (Oct 22, 2021)

GTs58 said:


> All paint is not equal/same. I think you lucked out big time! Nice job, and if I strip another bike I hope I luck out too. I wonder what paint was used on that, most paints aren't bothered that much by gasoline.




This is true. Whatever works and leaves as much original paint as possible should be used. 

A lot depends on the pre-spray prep the person did before overspraying. Old paint, especially old baked-on paint will tend to be stable while the new paint won't adhere very well to it. I've had no luck with gasolene, kerosene or denatured alcohol when I tried to strip spray paint. I've had some luck with Xylene and MEK. Acetone will also work but is hard to control and will pull original paint. It also evaporates very quickly. I've had mixed luck with oven cleaner as well. Regular oven cleaner will work but, again is hard to control and will pull original paint. I've had no luck with environmentally-friendly oven cleaner at all. 

The last time I did this, I pulled out a 1980s-era bottle of Tru-Value "Stripz 'Em" paint stripper and tried that. It worked very well and pulled spray paint with one wipe. It was like dusting the bike, but it was removing spray paint rather than dust - one wipe and it was back to original paint. Again, in this case there had been no real prep for the spray, so it worked out well. The stripper can and will absolutely pull original paint if you get too aggressive though. I have no idea if this stuff is still sold, but I wish I had tried it sooner because it seems the best of any approach I have tried. I put a tiny amount on a rag and start to act as if I am "dusting" the bike. It beats spraying stuff with oven cleaner and hoping I have not over estimated the pickling time.

I will add though that I tend to avoid bikes where this kind of work is needed in any great quantity. Stripping spray paint is one of my least favorite things.


----------



## HEMI426 (Oct 22, 2021)

The flash points on Xylene, MEK, Acetone and even Laq. Thiner are hot don't leave it on to long. Most older spray paints were Laq. base, most now days are enamel, so enamel reducer will work too. All are dangerous tho.


----------



## TheMonarkMan (Oct 22, 2021)

HEMI426 said:


> The flash points on Xylene, MEK, Acetone and even Laq. Thiner are hot don't leave it on to long. Most older spry paints were Laq. base, most now days are enamel, so enamel reducer will work too. All are dangerous tho.



Thank you I will keep this in mind


----------



## TheMonarkMan (Oct 22, 2021)

SirMike1983 said:


> This is true. Whatever works and leaves as much original paint as possible should be used.
> 
> A lot depends on the pre-spray prep the person did before overspraying. Old paint, especially old baked-on paint will tend to be stable while the new paint won't adhere very well to it. I've had no luck with gasolene, kerosene or denatured alcohol when I tried to strip spray paint. I've had some luck with Xylene and MEK. Acetone will also work but is hard to control and will pull original paint. It also evaporates very quickly. I've had mixed luck with oven cleaner as well. Regular oven cleaner will work but, again is hard to control and will pull original paint. I've had no luck with environmentally-friendly oven cleaner at all.
> 
> ...



Acetone was the first thing I tried, then the oven cleaner. Either were worked very well. I'm super happy with using gas, just have to rub softly so you don't take OG paint off.


----------



## TheMonarkMan (Oct 22, 2021)

SirMike1983 said:


> This is true. Whatever works and leaves as much original paint as possible should be used.
> 
> A lot depends on the pre-spray prep the person did before overspraying. Old paint, especially old baked-on paint will tend to be stable while the new paint won't adhere very well to it. I've had no luck with gasolene, kerosene or denatured alcohol when I tried to strip spray paint. I've had some luck with Xylene and MEK. Acetone will also work but is hard to control and will pull original paint. It also evaporates very quickly. I've had mixed luck with oven cleaner as well. Regular oven cleaner will work but, again is hard to control and will pull original paint. I've had no luck with environmentally-friendly oven cleaner at all.
> 
> ...



They definitely didn't prep the fender very well which was good for me. I'd rather strip paint then polish chrome rims! LOL


----------



## Andrew Gorman (Oct 26, 2021)

My go to is goof off graffitti remover.  Watch it carefully and wipe it down with burlap or a red shop rag- the chicom rags tend to bleed a little but it does not show.


----------



## Freqman1 (Oct 27, 2021)

TheMonarkMan said:


> Acetone was the first thing I tried, then the oven cleaner. Either were worked very well. I'm super happy with using gas, just have to rub softly so you don't take OG paint off.



A cigarette to relax while you're doing the job...


----------



## TheMonarkMan (Oct 27, 2021)

Freqman1 said:


> A cigarette to relax while you're doing the job...



Don't smoke ciggs, but I did make sure to have the wood stove fired up!


----------



## TheMonarkMan (Oct 27, 2021)

TheMonarkMan said:


> Recently discovered how to remove spray paint from the fenders on my Shelby and the trick worked amazing! Seen online where a guy used gasoline and it worked! Tried the oven cleaner technique but I think gas works way better! Thought I would share the tip! Happy riding and collecting! Here's a before and after!
> 
> View attachment 1499780
> 
> View attachment 1499781


----------



## 1motime (Oct 27, 2021)

TheMonarkMan said:


> View attachment 1502965
> 
> View attachment 1502966



Can't argue with those results!  Nice!
BUT THERE ARE BETTER WAYS THAN USING GAS!!


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Oct 27, 2021)

NEVER USE GASOLINE FOR ANYTHING OTHER THAN RUNNING A MOTOR. 

unless  you enjoy pain, skin grafts and hospital bills. just bad advice, don't do it.

good god people are so stupid sometimes.


----------



## TheMonarkMan (Oct 27, 2021)

SirMike1983 said:


> This is true. Whatever works and leaves as much original paint as possible should be used.
> 
> A lot depends on the pre-spray prep the person did before overspraying. Old paint, especially old baked-on paint will tend to be stable while the new paint won't adhere very well to it. I've had no luck with gasolene, kerosene or denatured alcohol when I tried to strip spray paint. I've had some luck with Xylene and MEK. Acetone will also work but is hard to control and will pull original paint. It also evaporates very quickly. I've had mixed luck with oven cleaner as well. Regular oven cleaner will work but, again is hard to control and will pull original paint. I've had no luck with environmentally-friendly oven cleaner at all.
> 
> ...



I guess I love getting a deal and I'm up for a challenge. The next project is an evans I rescued from being lawn art until it rotted into the ground and got hauled off to the dumb


----------



## TheMonarkMan (Oct 27, 2021)

1motime said:


> Can't argue with those results!  Nice!
> BUT THERE ARE BETTER WAYS THAN USING GAS!!



I haven't found one, acetone and stove cleaner are a no go for me.


----------



## TheMonarkMan (Oct 27, 2021)

49autocycledeluxe said:


> NEVER USE GASOLINE FOR ANYTHING OTHER THAN RUNNING A MOTOR.
> 
> unless  you enjoy pain, skin grafts and hospital bills. just bad advice, don't do it.
> 
> good god people are so stupid sometimes.



So paint thinner, acetone and a million other techniques aren't flammable? Be smart about it like using any other flammable substance.


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Oct 27, 2021)

there was a guy on the Jalopy Journal who thought gas was some sort of cleaning solvent and paid the price. 

he did not die, but at times I bet he wished he had. 

gasoline is not "any other flammable substance". 

do whatever you want, just don't do it around me.


----------



## TheMonarkMan (Oct 27, 2021)

49autocycledeluxe said:


> there was a guy on the Jalopy Journal who thought gas was some sort of cleaning solvent and paid the price.
> 
> he did not die, but at times I bet he wished he had.
> 
> ...



I don't see you around when I'm working buddy. When I use it I use a cup at a time in a well ventilated area. Unless my hands burst into flames miraculously Im not sure what could happen. I've been burnt before. If you're gonna be dumb you gotta be tough.


----------



## Neal405 (Oct 27, 2021)

I have had good luck with a can of CitriStrip and a garden hose. I spray it on let it sit for a few minutes and then hit it with the garden hose. Works great!


----------



## mrg (Oct 27, 2021)

Regular or premium?, I have used gas for cleaning and soaking parts for years, never saw a reason to throw away all that stale gas I drained out of cars.


----------



## guzziworksman (Oct 28, 2021)

Years ago, when everyone burned leaves in the fall, I had a big pile of damp leaves I couldn't get lit. So I grabbed the mower gas can and dribbled some gasoline over the pile. When I tried my Zippo - the flint was gone. So I walked into the house. Grabbed some matches. Walked back out (giving the gasoline less than a minute to start vaporizing). The explosion threw me up in the air...I landed on my back ten feet away. Burned off my eyebrows and eyelashes. Later on, I read that one cup of vaporized gasoline has the explosive force of three sticks of dynamite. Was I careless? Sure. Am I very respectful of anything like gasoline since? You bet. No criticism of anyone, for using it to clean stuff. In liquid form, it works great. In vaporized form, you go boom.


----------



## TheMonarkMan (Oct 28, 2021)

Neal405 said:


> I have had good luck with a can of CitriStrip and a garden hose. I spray it on let it sit for a few minutes and then hit it with the garden hose. Works great!



Never heard of that cleaner but I'll give it a shot next time!


----------



## JRE (Nov 5, 2021)

I use Enamel reducer works Awsome. Use in a well ventilated area and rub a wet Rag over the spot your worming on gentaly. Will leave the original paint and pin stripes alone.


----------



## Oldbikeguy1960 (Jan 29, 2022)

guzziworksman said:


> one cup of vaporized gasoline=3 sticks of dynamite.



I would be interested in seeing that comparison.
Most gas today is so thinned out with additives I am surprised it even burns well enough to start an engine.
Maybe 1960s gas would compare.


----------



## Oldbikeguy1960 (Jan 29, 2022)

JRE said:


> I use Enamel reducer works Awsome. Use in a well ventilated area and rub a wet Rag over the spot your worming on gentaly. Will leave the original paint and pin stripes alone.



First off I will do gasoline or enamel reducer to remove spray paint. I worked with a lot of dangerous chemicals in the last 48 years. They are only dangerous when you do not take proper precautions.
Thumbs up to both these suggestions, as long as you are careful!

What, no comments about how dangerous this is? 
I worked in a body shop in the early 1980s. This chemical on rags is highly flammable!


----------



## Oldbikeguy1960 (Jan 29, 2022)

49autocycledeluxe said:


> NEVER USE GASOLINE FOR ANYTHING OTHER THAN RUNNING A MOTOR.
> 
> unless  you enjoy pain, skin grafts and hospital bills. just bad advice, don't do it.
> 
> good god people are so stupid sometimes.



Oh, really? Are you claiming paint stripper, Acetone, Xylene, Enamel Reducer, etc are any safer? 

Sure, there are people who are careless or uneducated enough to boil gasoline on their gas range to clean carb parts. A certain percentage of the population is that ignorant.

Using any of those chemicals while smoking is not the best idea either. Flammability aside, I had a friend that was a painter at the body shop I worked at who sprayed Enamel paints in the 1980s while chain smoking. He never once caused a fire.
He did, however die at 48 years old from combining the Enamel reducer and cigarette smoke in his lungs half his life. He was 2 years older than I was when he died.

Anything is dangerous when someone with no common sense does it. The people who did this all seemed to be taking proper precautions.

It is thinking like this that allowed the Consumer Product Safety Commission into my home, shed and garage in 1973 to start taking the good cleaners away, along with my Stik Shifters on my bikes since they couldn't be sold anymore.

Sorry, but I took that comment kinda personal. 
Rob


----------



## Oldbikeguy1960 (Jan 29, 2022)

guzziworksman said:


> Years ago, when everyone burned leaves in the fall, I had a big pile of damp leaves I couldn't get lit. So I grabbed the mower gas can and dribbled some gasoline over the pile. When I tried my Zippo - the flint was gone. So I walked into the house. Grabbed some matches. Walked back out (giving the gasoline less than a minute to start vaporizing). The explosion threw me up in the air...I landed on my back ten feet away. Burned off my eyebrows and eyelashes. Later on, I read that one cup of vaporized gasoline has the explosive force of three sticks of dynamite. Was I careless? Sure. Am I very respectful of anything like gasoline since? You bet. No criticism of anyone, for using it to clean stuff. In liquid form, it works great. In vaporized form, you go boom.



Normally that type of reaction would require the vapors to be contained. Vapors in open air can be highly flammable, but rarely if ever explosive to that point.
If that happened to you it must've been extremely high octane gas that was partially contained somehow. I am glad you made it with only a little singing and soreness.

I have seen and been part of situations like this probably 100+ times in my life. One time of all of those situations I saw someone get hurt and it was his own stupidity combined with way too much alcohol that caused it, not the gasoline.
He was trying to light a bonfire, and poured a can of gas on the wood. Apparently he also poured some of it on his coat sleeve, because when he flicked his Bic his coat caught on fire and he got some first and second degree burns, but nothing requiring hospitalization or skin grafts.
When he threw his coat off it landed on the logs, igniting them without any explosion, just the whoosh you hear when igniting Charcoal Starter amplified at least 10 times. He was the only injury from the incident.
If he would've used that much Charcoal Starter he would've had the same results.
I stand on my belief that anything used carelessly can result in terrible consequences, but the danger is reduced to a minimum with care and common sense.


----------



## vincev (Jan 30, 2022)

So I suppose using a lighter to see how much gas is in your gas tank could be dangerous ??


----------



## Goldenrod (Jan 31, 2022)

guzziworksman said:


> one cup of vaporized gasoline=3 sticks of dynamite.



Rub the dynamite on the fenders, put the rag over it and hold a match in your teeth.  The old paint comes right off.


----------



## Goldenrod (Jan 31, 2022)

vincev said:


> So I suppose using a lighter to see how much gas is in your gas tank could be dangerous ??



First, tip the car over to get a good look.


----------



## StingrayRider (Jan 31, 2022)

vincev said:


> So I suppose using a lighter to see how much gas is in your gas tank could be dangerous ??



I actually know someone who did just that, Amazingly he didnt get hurt but did get a suprise. He has been known to be not too bright, good guy though and if things went sideways, you would be greatful to have him on your side.


----------



## ninolecoast (Jan 31, 2022)

Gasoline is one of the most flammable liquids. Gasoline contains butane. More in the winter months so it ignites easier when you start your car. Oh it also contains benzene. Less in CA since laws have required its reduction.
Gasoline isn’t a cleaning solvent. It’s an engine fuel.

Be Safe


----------

